# Any iOS switch control users get the threat email?



## DrJamesCr0 (Sep 26, 2017)

That system sucks but I'm curious if the macro detection scheme they're using is just on android


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

The server checks the packet regardless of the client .


----------



## DrJamesCr0 (Sep 26, 2017)

evangil said:


> The server checks the packet regardless of the client .


...and? The packets would have different info due to the differences between android and ios


----------

